# 3d mapping / sidescan



## Quackrstackr (Jul 17, 2009)

Do any of you have something like this available for your home waters? I just bought this particular map set. I have fished this particular area for several years and had no idea what I was missing. #-o 

I've been pouring over the sidescan data and see more stuff than I can fish in a week. The beauty of it is that I can sit here on the computer and map waypoints and tracks then dump them into my GPS and go straight to the stuff.

https://www.kentuckyhydrografx.com/BRSS.htm

I would like to have a couple of the other map sets one of these days. He has recently started running an improved sidescan unit and is in the process of remapping several areas.

Anybody know of a waterproof computer? My next mod may be installing a laptop in the boat. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool ! Check the following link for the Panasonic Toughbook laptop. Don't know the price, but the military is using a variation of them in the field. 8) 

https://www.panasonic.com/business/toughbook/fully-rugged-computers.asp


The Toughbook 30 is built to MIL-STDs: https://www.panasonic.com/business/toughbook/fully-rugged-laptop-toughbook-30.asp
Click on the 3D tour button when the page loads. Cool features!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 18, 2009)

I bet one of those is nice and cheap. :shock:


----------



## redbug (Jul 18, 2009)

I have that set of maps that i use when I fish ky lake.. they are awesome... like you said the stuff you cant see on te depth finder is unreal..
I think the new side scan from Lowrance would help see that stuff also

I also have the tough book. i don't think it is water proof but it is tough i have dropped it with out any damage

Wayne


----------

